# Tips on Dealing with Being Exploited



## Keesha (Jan 7, 2019)

Tips on dealing with being exploited by others. 
This is for those who have to deal with personalities who enjoy taking advantage of others. 
Find ways to protect yourself. 

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/m.wikihow.com/Deal-with-Being-Exploited?amp=1


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 7, 2019)

Good topic!

The most valuable thing I've learned is to only tell the people in my life what they need to know and they don't need to know much.

The second most important thing I've learned is to stay out of it and mind my own business.

The third and final thing is why, out of all the people in the world, has someone chosen me to...layful:nthego:


----------



## Keesha (Jan 7, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Good topic!
> 
> The most valuable thing I've learned is to only tell the people in my life what they need to know and they don't need to know much.
> 
> ...



Im unsure what you mean by your last point. Could you please explain ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2019)

I may be too naive..but .. 

Sometimes it seems to me the world is full of manipulators, and they all beat a path to MY virtual  door... fortunately my husband is never taken in by exploiters, so I've learned a lot from him


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 7, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Im unsure what you mean by your last point. Could you please explain ?



I always ask myself why someone thinks I'm attractive, why they want to share the secret of great wealth, why they need to tell me their problems, etc...

Why out of all the people on the planet have they chosen me!

Be skeptical.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 7, 2019)

Are you suggesting that if you are getting exploited you shouldn’t say anything at all?
So those being exploited should mind their own business ?
REALLY??? 

Did I miss something?

edit: I understand now. Minding your own business helps keep you out of trouble. 
You are a wise woman Aunt Bea and I will take your advice


----------



## Keesha (Jan 7, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I always ask myself why someone thinks I'm attractive, why they want to share the secret of great wealth, why they need to tell me their problems, etc...
> 
> Why out of all the people on the planet have they chosen me!
> 
> Be skeptical.



YES! You have a good point 
I hate being skeptical  but it’s probably good advice. 
I share too much. 
Thank you.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 7, 2019)

Those who exploit with regularity seem to be selfish narcissists. They look for results and personal satisfaction like a predator. Most who are exploited aren't weak but their behavior for what ever reason is what the exploiter wants and is looking for. It's not about not being weak but one must be constantly aware of opportunists that very well could be a spouse, family, friend, coworker etc. Don't let implied biased like "family" keep your defenses down. 

There is merit to things like 'heading them off at the pass' or 'nipping it in the bud'. With people close to you have to think about what they say or have said over the years. I've noticed if a topic comes up more than once it's part of their "plan" or eventual goal. I've stifled plans or stopped certain conversations with family by not even talking/considering about what they wanted or prefer I do. Play dumb, don't turn it into a debate or argument. Remember it's a cold war so unless a declared war there must be diplomacy. 

 There is some anticipation and analysis before. 'Close' or business relationships are frequently a cold war. Do not casually label someone good or bad. THINK about what they say, have said or have done. It will all add up. In a war you need intelligence, that intelligence is your past dealings and knowledge about someone. Information spies get is analyzed, you must do that with what you know about the exploiter. THINK.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 7, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Are you suggesting that if you are getting exploited you shouldn’t say anything at all?
> So being exploited should mind their own business ?
> REALLY???
> 
> Did I miss something?



I'm suggesting that people avoid being manipulated by others.

I apologize if I misunderstood your original post.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 7, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I may be too naive..but ..
> 
> Sometimes it seems to me the world is full of manipulators, and they all beat a path to MY virtual  door... fortunately my husband is never taken in by exploiters, so I've learned a lot from him



I’m FAR too naive and gullible at times BUT it’s either THAT or I close everyone out. 
I have a difficult time finding that middle ground BUT I am going to work on it.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 7, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm suggesting that people avoid being manipulated by others.
> 
> I apologize if I misunderstood your original post.



No need for an apology. 
It was my misunderstanding but I get what you’re saying. 
Don’t set yourself up to be manipulated :yes:
Agreed. Stop being so trusting. Check!!!


----------



## Trade (Jan 7, 2019)

<span>





Sweet dreams are made of this
Who am I to disagree?
I travel the world
And the seven seas,
Everybody's looking for something.

Some of them want to use you
Some of them want to get used by you
Some of them want to abuse you
Some of them want to be abused.
Sweet dreams are made of this
Who am I to disagree?
I travel the world
And the seven seas
Everybody's looking for something
Hold your head up
Keep your head up, movin' on
Hold your head up, movin' on
Keep your head up, movin' on
Hold your head up
Keep your head up, movin' on
Hold your head up, movin' on
Keep your head up, movin' on
Some of them want to use you
Some of them want to get used by you
Some of them want to abuse you
Some of them want to be abused.
Sweet dreams are made of this
Who am I to disagree?
I travel the world
And the seven seas
Everybody's looking for something
Sweet dreams are made of this
Who am I to disagree?
I travel the world
And the seven seas
Everybody's looking for something
Sweet dreams are made of this
Who am I to disagree?
I travel the world
And the seven seas
Everybody's looking for something
Sweet dreams are made of this
Who am I to disagree?
I travel the world
And the seven seas
Everybody's looking for something
​


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2019)

One of my favorites.

Back to the OP, I can't recall ever having this problem, thank goodness. I never felt taken advantage of by those I've helped.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 7, 2019)

I can relate. Took my a while to realize I was too trusting. Was raised by moral ethical people in a community with similar values. I have too much Yankee thrift drilled into me to be taken advantage of money wise, but too often said "oh sure that's ok....."
My current motto is: I used to be nice but I got over it."


----------



## Bluesky411 (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm a New by. Is that why i can't send an individual message to a person?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2019)

yes you have to have a certain amount of posts Bluesky... it's not too many , but I can't remember just how much


----------



## Bluesky411 (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you HollyDolly.


----------

